# A new generation of Adobe Creative Cloud apps, services and assets.



## bitm2007 (Oct 17, 2017)

Adobe will unveil major innovation across the world’s best creative system including a new generation of Creative Cloud apps, services and assets at Adobe Max tomorrow (October 18, 9-11am PDT).

https://max.adobe.com/


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 18, 2017)

Hoping its new standalone version of Lightroom.
https://photorumors.com/2017/10/17/new-adobe-lightroom-version-expected-to-be-announced-tomorrow/


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Hoping its new standalone version of Lightroom.



+1


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 18, 2017)

New features in the CC version of LR

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/help/whats-new.html


----------



## LesC (Oct 18, 2017)

So looks like my Photography Plan will be going up from £8.58 to £9.98. In return I'll get the cloud based version of Lightroom & 20GB of cloud storage, neither of which I have any interest in or need for.


----------

